# WWYD?? Friend wants me to look at her seat



## cutekid (Aug 5, 2004)

Hello all,
I am a bit of an arm chair CPST. I am not certified but I know more about carseats than most of my friends. In normal circumstances I send my friends the same links I look at. I always refer them to Safekids seat check points ect.
I have friend who lives out in the boonies, she has no internet and wants me to look at her seats. Now I have told her I am not trained in any way. She isn't sure if she would be okay driving nearly an hour away to have them checked.

I am hoping...and praying that This June I am able to get my CPS certification. As long as gas keeps rising I am not so sure, though.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

I 'looked' at friends' seats before I became certified. Just make sure that A) She knows you aren't certified yet and B) she's the last one to touch the seat


----------



## cutekid (Aug 5, 2004)

I suspect one of her seats are expired. I haven't ever seen one like it, her 5 year rides in it. What do I do if I find that out because that's the first thing I will be looking for regardless of install.

She's asked me to look at her seat because she made a comment about how in her old vehicle the seats never stayed in place with the seat belt. I told her she should have used a locking clip. She had no idea what was talking about







:


----------



## nevaehsmommy (Aug 6, 2007)

I have only heard a locking clip mentioned today for the first time. Still dont under stand how I know if I need it.

My moms car does not automaticlly lock and can trick it into locking either. The car seat always needs tightened. Whereas in sisters car the belt locks and stays locked.

Any good links that show how to use one?


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nevaehsmommy* 
I have only heard a locking clip mentioned today for the first time. Still dont under stand how I know if I need it.

My moms car does not automaticlly lock and can trick it into locking either. The car seat always needs tightened. Whereas in sisters car the belt locks and stays locked.

Any good links that show how to use one?

Your carseat manual should tell you. If the seatbelts do not automatically lock, then it is unsafe to have a carseat installed with them without the locking clip.

http://www.carseatsite.com/lockingclips.htm


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nevaehsmommy* 
I have only heard a locking clip mentioned today for the first time. Still dont under stand how I know if I need it.

My moms car does not automaticlly lock and can trick it into locking either. The car seat always needs tightened. Whereas in sisters car the belt locks and stays locked.

Any good links that show how to use one?

What year is the car?

The manual is a good place to look, as it will have detailed information on the seatbelt system


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

All cars 96 and newer should not need a locking clip.


----------



## nevaehsmommy (Aug 6, 2007)

It is a Chrysler and after googling locking clips I see that most Chryslers need a locking clip regardless of age of car.

It is a Chrysler Sebring Convertible 2001


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nevaehsmommy* 
It is a Chrysler and after googling locking clips I see that most Chryslers need a locking clip regardless of age of car.

It is a Chrysler Sebring Convertible 2001

This isn't true at all. You definitely don't need a locking clip for your car.


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

Do you need a locking clip if you are going to be using a center lap belt that is "self adjusting"?

Our 2001 Hyundai Santa Fe has one of these.


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

What I mean by "self-adjusting" is that it doesn't retract into anything, you set the "size" your self by sliding the thing. Do you know what I'm talking about?


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

You have a lap only belt and you do not need a locking clip. Locking clips are ONLY for lap shoulder belts that retract into a retractor but can't be manually locked.

The big latchplate on the lap only belt holds the belt in a locked position.


----------



## MamaNan (Jan 14, 2008)

I use the center belt in my car and the carseat manual said that if it is of the self adjusting kind and does not "lock" you can flip the seat belt over and it should take care of the problem. Flipping the seat belt upside down prevents it from sliding, moving, or adjusting. The manual also cautioned to test the seat belt in the flipped over position to ensure that it DID NOT SLIDE OR ADJUST. I am not certified, but this is what we did, had it checked, and it works.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Yep, you don't need a locking clip for either of those cars (Chrysler Sebring or Hyundai Santa Fe).


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaNan* 
I use the center belt in my car and the carseat manual said that if it is of the self adjusting kind and does not "lock" you can flip the seat belt over and it should take care of the problem. Flipping the seat belt upside down prevents it from sliding, moving, or adjusting. The manual also cautioned to test the seat belt in the flipped over position to ensure that it DID NOT SLIDE OR ADJUST. I am not certified, but this is what we did, had it checked, and it works.

Yep, this is exactly right. You only do this when you have to though. The belts have to be parallel for the retractor to lock, and with some car seats it causes a weird angle and the belt can slip. I would twist the female buckle stalk down to try to change the angle before flipping the belt.


----------



## Kabes (May 17, 2004)

I've never had any luck with Chrysler locking latch plates unless they are flipped. (always in a Town & Country years ranging from 97 to 07) i am not a CPST though so maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## nevaehsmommy (Aug 6, 2007)

*Note: Chrysler and Dodge lightweight locking latchplates won't hold a car seat tight and you should flip the latchplate over once so that it is upside down before buckling or use a locking clip with those latchplates. Flipping the latchplate upside down will keep the seat belt from sliding through the latchplate and force the lightweight locking mechanism to hold tight. This should never be done with a latchplate that doesn't lock.

http://www.carseatsite.com/lockingclips.htm

So I tried that with our car and am still not having luck. Safe kids is havng an event in our town in the next week. I will go have them take a loook, or if I miss that we are moving soon and a fire station that checks is directly across the street.


----------



## tatermom (Jun 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80* 
All cars 96 and newer should not need a locking clip.

I have a 97 Dodge Neon and it does NOT have a locking seat belt. We have to use a locking clip with it.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tatermom* 
I have a 97 Dodge Neon and it does NOT have a locking seat belt. We have to use a locking clip with it.

No, your Neon absolutely does lock. It doesn't lock at the shoulder belt retractor, it locks at the latchplate. When you click the seatbelt closed and snug the belt, the belt by definition is locked...the latchplate holds it in place.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeBeans* 
No, your Neon absolutely does lock. It doesn't lock at the shoulder belt retractor, it locks at the latchplate. When you click the seatbelt closed and snug the belt, the belt by definition is locked...the latchplate holds it in place.

Yes, exactly. Like I said before, ALL cars made after 1996 (and many made before) have some type of locking mechanism, either in the retractor or in the latchplate.


----------



## tatermom (Jun 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeBeans* 
No, your Neon absolutely does lock. It doesn't lock at the shoulder belt retractor, it locks at the latchplate. When you click the seatbelt closed and snug the belt, the belt by definition is locked...the latchplate holds it in place.

I understand what you are saying, and in theory I'm sure this is true, but in actuality in our car the belt does not actually "lock" at the latchplate. When I snug the belt tight and then wiggle the car seat, the belt loosens right back up again immediately. We always use the locking clip because it just does not seem safe without it.


----------



## meetoo (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tatermom* 
I understand what you are saying, and in theory I'm sure this is true, but in actuality in our car the belt does not actually "lock" at the latchplate. When I snug the belt tight and then wiggle the car seat, the belt loosens right back up again immediately. We always use the locking clip because it just does not seem safe without it.

Our car is a 1997 doge caravan and I swear it doesn't lock either. Maybe I'm missing something but it just doesn't seem safe without the locking clips. Is it wrong to use teh locking clips if the seat locks? Will that make it unsafe?


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

You cannot use a locking clip in addition to a locking latchplate. It's definitely against the rules.

What you can do is turn the female buckle around a half turn before clicking it in. That should hold the locking mechanism in place.


----------



## meetoo (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeBeans* 
You cannot use a locking clip in addition to a locking latchplate. It's definitely against the rules.

What you can do is turn the female buckle around a half turn before clicking it in. That should hold the locking mechanism in place.

it doesn't have anything on the buckle. I will try to get a pick to post. Is that rule the same for britax? your not suppose to use the locking clip if the seat blets lock?


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

It does have something on the buckle. It's nothing big and bulky. It's just a small bit of metal or plastic against where the belt slides through.

Britax has built in locking clamps on ALL its convertibles. You NEVER use a locking clip with a Britax.


----------



## meetoo (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeBeans* 
It does have something on the buckle. It's nothing big and bulky. It's just a small bit of metal or plastic against where the belt slides through.

It doesn't hold tight though it loosens right up. I'm going to go mess with it as soon as i get a chance.

Britax has built in locking clamps on ALL its convertibles. You NEVER use a locking clip with a Britax.

Sorry, i meant the built in locking clips. I wasnt clear. Is it not ok to use the built in locking clips?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

It's fine to use the built in lockoffs. You can use one, or both, or none, depending on your seatbelts and the install you get










Info on locking clips


----------



## meetoo (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
It's fine to use the built in lockoffs. You can use one, or both, or none, depending on your seatbelts and the install you get









Info on locking clips

Thanks! This is from the link:

*Note: Chrysler and Dodge lightweight locking latchplates won't hold a car seat tight and you should flip the latchplate over once so that it is upside down before buckling or use a locking clip with those latchplates

This must be why it never held. I will try flipping it next time but if that does hold tight I will keep using the locking clips. I honestly Hate the stupid locking clips and would much rather not deal with them.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Lightweight locking latchplates (they're called something different in the new curriculum, lol). I have a Caravan and I LOVE my seatbelts.

http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...n/Lwlpfron.jpg
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...n/lightwe2.jpg


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80* 
Lightweight locking latchplates (they're called something different in the new curriculum, lol). I have a Caravan and I LOVE my seatbelts.

http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...n/Lwlpfron.jpg
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...n/lightwe2.jpg

Yep, now they are just referred to as "locking latchplates", they don't differentiate between lightweight vs heavy duty.


----------



## meetoo (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80* 
Lightweight locking latchplates (they're called something different in the new curriculum, lol). I have a Caravan and I LOVE my seatbelts.

http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...n/Lwlpfron.jpg
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...n/lightwe2.jpg

OK that does look like them but they don't hold tight. You are suppose to flip the buckle upside down? But then it will twist the seat belt right? And the manuals say not to twist the seat belt. Am i just doing it wrong??? Right now I'm using a graco nautilus for my almost 5 yr old and a triumph advance for my 2.5 yr old. According to that link then the locking clips would be ok to use? Should I call the manufactures? I swear car seats drive me crazy sometimes.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Yes, you can install the seat, get it tight, then unbuckle the belt and flip it over once. This is an approved remedy for slipping latchplates.


----------



## EmmaJean (Sep 26, 2002)

the center belts in my 05 oddyssey don't lock. they are the kind that detatch smewhat and store in the ceiling....??? not describing well! anyway, i was annoyed to find that the belt for the center seat in the center row doesn't lock. just sayin...


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EmmaJean* 
the center belts in my 05 oddyssey don't lock. they are the kind that detatch smewhat and store in the ceiling....??? not describing well! anyway, i was annoyed to find that the belt for the center seat in the center row doesn't lock. just sayin...

yes, they do lock. Just like the rest of the belts in your car









Take them out of the ceiling, plug it in, pull it out all the way and ratchet it back in


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Yep, now they are just referred to as "locking latchplates", they don't differentiate between lightweight vs heavy duty.

No, it was something else. I'm going to have to look and see if I can find it. lol I thought it had the word manual in it...


----------

